# Arctic Shield



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Great info thanks for sharing, I have one jacket from them I really like but just like you said never quite knew what was what.


----------



## rwsr50 (Sep 5, 2010)

I ended up with an AX1 Pro jacket. It was made specially for and only available at Gander Mountain last year, but will be part of Onyx's standard lineup this year, and re-named Performance Fit. I am real happy with it. It's is form fitting and has no cargo pockets or anything projecting to catch a bowstring. It has the warmest rating, and has scent control built in. Quiet too. Should make a real nice PA late season outfit. I'm trying to find some bibs now to go with it, but Gander is the only place to get them, and they seem to be sold out of everything but 2XL.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

rwsr50 said:


> I ended up with an AX1 Pro jacket. It was made specially for and only available at Gander Mountain last year, but will be part of Onyx's standard lineup this year, and re-named Performance Fit. I am real happy with it. It's is form fitting and has no cargo pockets or anything projecting to catch a bowstring. It has the warmest rating, and has scent control built in. Quiet too. Should make a real nice PA late season outfit. I'm trying to find some bibs now to go with it, but Gander is the only place to get them, and they seem to be sold out of everything but 2XL.


Got the same jacket and like it too.


----------

